# Snow Pusher



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

We are already bidding for next year and are considering a pusher for a CAT 950. We are looking for info from other contractors that are using pushers as to brand, size and what you like or dislike. Are you running it with a bucket connect or a quick tach? What are the advantages of one vs. the other. Please don't turn this into a protech vs other brand is better just honest input of the good the bad and what ever else we are forgetting. Thanks in advance for all input.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

My brother (whos my plow boss) has two Case 621's & use Dirtworks 12' pushers. They are both bucket mount, & for us they seem to work better that way. 

These pushers allow about 5-6 inches of float, come on & off in a minute or two, & the machines seem to actually travel better with the pusher farther out front.

We can stack higher & push the snow farther off the pavement.

These aren't back drag boxes. On 2 jobs, the operator drops the box on site, backdrags with bucket quick, & puts pusher back on. Thes are both backlots at factories that are small & would probaly be better with a truck or skidder, but he's already there so it makes sense for us.

Every other job that the loaders go to are "prepped" with a truck or skidder before hand. This is where they really shine IMO.

I plowed for a friend who's an excavator for 5-6 years before this. He runs Volvo L90's with 11 or 12 foot poly Wausau "county" blades. They're a nice set-up, & one of them he's been running 12+ years, but on most lots the 12' pushers are alot faster IMO.

The best part of the Dirtworks for us is that they are only an hour or so away IF we ever would have a problem with them. Happy shopping! payup


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We started running pushers this year I found out quickly they aren't all the same. I have a ZM indistries I bought used, wouldn't buy another one. A Protec (bought new), which held up well, also local. And a homemade one bought used which worked out well for us. I have looked at the Sectional snowpushers, have seen very good reviews, however I have inquired for pricing 4 times now (both email & phone calls) & have yet to hear from them, which makes me leary as to parts when I need them, & there are lots of parts that move on them. 
I think it is all preference, my advise would be to look at the steel between the rubber & push beam. Our failure on the ZM occured when we caught a curb, they use two pieces run in tandem (like they knew the intial piece wasn't strong enough), trying to bend it back & line up holes was near impossible. Our Protec uses a one heavier piece there.
Like I said above for me Protec is 30 minutes away, just like Dirt works for the other guy. Check with your dealers in the area, see what they sell, what parts they stock & repair services (if you can't do it your self).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Although I don't own one, I would recommend and IST model from ProTech. I know I will be getting one when I do purchase another one. 

I have 3 that are the quick attach through the bucket and one direct mount. The direct mount will not stack as high, wears the edge faster (because it does not 'give' as much or is more rigid) but is much more maneuverable because it is so close to the machine. 

Can't and won't knock other mfg's because ProTech is all I've had and they've been good to me. 

As for size, 16' is very nice, very productive, but small enough to fit between cars during the day and most islands or driveways. 2 of mine are the folding models, which are awesome as well.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We run a 12' protech on our gehl 680 loader, which is quite a bit smaller than the cat 950 and it pushes with no problem. You could easily go bigger than 12' if it would fit on the properties you're thinking of using it on. we had a quick attach made for it, which works out just fine, i think the advantage to having a bucket mounted pusher would definitely be that you can push the snow higher.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

For those of you with quick attach pushers, how do you deal with backdragging? Just curious if they're only on big jobs complimenting other equipment?


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

i have used protech in the past and demo a friends artic for one snow fall and thats all it took. I got my first one shortly after and have bought 3 more this year. They are mostly quick attach which is nice for tight areas. The 12" sections work just like the web site and it makes a huge difference on the salt. My customers also noticed the difference. They average $1000.00 more than other brands but it makes it up quick. I would also never buy a rubber cutting edge pusher again!!!! For parts that break. not an issue except for the poly block that allows it to travel. keep a spare. only 10 minutes to change(4 bolts) can do it on site. As far as artic not returning phone calls. Central parts warehouse is a new dealer. any questions just ask....


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

The Arctic sectional looks really cool. We just bought our first four units to try this season. 

Although I have to give a big thumbs up to the Horst heavy loader pusher. We have used these in both std mount and QA with really great results. We have 9 of these units. These Horst units certainly clean much better then the Avalanche units (steel trip edge) that we used to use. The cost of salt is so high we have to do everything we can to try and cut down on our usage.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

We run 3 protech pushers. One 10ft switchblade rubber and steel on a Cat 416 RT Backhoe, One 12 ft switchblade rubber and steel on A John Deere 444, and One 12 ft rubber only on a Cat IT 28. They are all attached to a bucket with chains and work well. I like having the extra reach to pile and to push snow far into ditches, and it is always nice to have a buscket on you at all times. As far as the rubber vs steel we have had less problems with the rubber, but not much problems over all. One other benefit of using the pusher with a bucket is that the pusher tends to follow the contour of the ground better. I don't think I would go bigger than 12ft and if I did it would be a fold out model.

Keith


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

In the hunt as well..going to check out the sites!


----------

